

Tenant Wanted (Tech House – Japanese Startup Community) - TechHouse

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airbnb.com&#x2F;rooms&#x2F;2712020<p>Tech House is a shared house in San Francisco, which is the hub of a Japanese startup community.<p>This house is supported by one of the famous VC called East Ventures, and also we have a great adviser who is a serial entrepreneur in Japan.<p>We have parties every two weeks where people can talk about their projects and make great connections with decent people who will support in the business each other. We will invite entrepreneurs from the Bay area.<p>This house has a spacious living room that you can work on your projects in it.
Futhermore, the access to public transportations from here is really good so you can easily get to places in downtown SF.<p>Features:
- New shared house for startups in SF run by Japanese
- Great community for startups to get connections to help them accelerate their businesses
- Regular parties people in startups from Japan and Bay Area can promote mutual relationships 
- Japanese famous tech writer who contributes to Tech Crunch Japan is here, and would love to pick up your startups as articles if you want<p>Details:
- Wifi
- 2BR2BA, Living, Kitchen, Dining
- BR: 2 bunks for each bedroom, shared by 4 people
- Living: Main space for working
- Coin laundries are on the first floor<p>Neighborhoods:
- Grocery stores, including local ones
- Nice Latino American food restaurants
- Safe, calm, and clean place<p>Transportation:
- Good access to many public transportations, BART, MUNI metro, and buses
- 15-minute-ride to get to the downtown area of San Francisco by BART<p>If you are interested in it, please feel free to contact me. Thanks!<p>Email: hiroyuki.hasegawa@gmail.com
======
snaito
A famous writer is in the shared-house? And he/she will make an article about
our product on TC Japan? Sounds great.

~~~
TechHouse
Yes, his articles are refered to by lots of Japanese entrepreneurs and
techies. So if you would be interested in Japanese market, and Asian Market to
expand into, then I believe staying in our house is good deal for you.

